# Civil Engineering internships



## kevin2711 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi, I am in the third year of my Bachelor of Civil Engineering and trying to look for an internship position but it's quite hard to find one. Could someone give me some pieces of advice? Thank you so much


----------

